# Apache Fridge permanent feed



## Holiday (May 29, 2016)

Can anyone tell me where I can find a fuse that feeds *permanent* 12v to fridge (and PSU cupboard light and reversing camera control box) on Autotrail Apache 600SE (2006) on Fiat Ducato ? It's driving me mad - you might save my sanity.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Holiday said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find a fuse that feeds *permanent* 12v to fridge (and PSU cupboard light and reversing camera control box) on Autotrail Apache 600SE (2006) on Fiat Ducato ? It's driving me mad - you might save my sanity.


What Sargent unit do you have ?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

He may not know how to tell, can you explain what to look at.keep it simple.

cabby


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

On my 2013 Autotrail the fridge fuse is located in the supplementary fuse box which is mounted in the floor just behind the drivers seat. I suspect you may have spotted it if it's in the same location on your van but if nothing else it has bumped your post and someone else may see it.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

cabby said:


> He may not know how to tell, can you explain what to look at.keep it simple.
> 
> cabby


It is the PSU in the PSU cupboard mentioned by OP, that's as simple as it gets cabby.

My PSU in a 2007 Arapaho is an EC325, fuse 3 is the permanent supply for the fridge, see attachment.

If you don't have an EC325 visit the Sargent site for your PSU.

http://sargentshop.co.uk/Technical-Data/Self-Help/EC225-/-EC325-Power-Control-System

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

EC325, fuse layout in attachment below.

Terry

Just checked, if you have an EC225 PSU its still fuse 3.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Holiday said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find a fuse that feeds *permanent* 12v to fridge (and PSU cupboard light and reversing camera control box) on Autotrail Apache 600SE (2006) on Fiat Ducato ? It's driving me mad - you might save my sanity.


Give Sargents a ring.... They are very helpful and their customer service is excellent.

Nidge


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

i'll second the comment about Sargents, very very helpful.


----------



## Holiday (May 29, 2016)

It is a PSU2005. Just had a call back from Sargent. They say 5 amp fuse is 'hidden away' behind control panel above door. I will look as soon as I get home. Thanks to all who tried to help.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and Welcome to MHF  

Thanks for reporting back, so many nip in ask a question and then disappear.


----------



## Holiday (May 29, 2016)

Fuse found, replaced and 12V permanent feed up and running.


----------

